# First engine completed



## McNeillMachine (May 29, 2008)

Hi all,

I got some great feedback a few weeks ago about how to work with cast flywheels. I finished the treadle engine they went on, so I've attached a couple of pictures. Everything but the flywheels is made from scraps, and the ball bearings were surplus. If you get it going pretty good, it will run by itself for several minutes!













It was a lot of fun to build.
-Phil


----------



## Bogstandard (May 29, 2008)

Wonderful stuff Phil.
A perfect engine for a first build, and very well made as well.
You should be very proud of it.

You should have had a go at the blitz finger engine while you were at it.

John


----------



## Divided He ad (May 29, 2008)

That's a nice looking engine you got there Phil :bow: 

Several minutes on it's own!!  Mine does about 2 seconds! :-\ Must be the bearings and double flywheels? (which look very nice and shiny by the way ;D ) 

Have you got the facility for a Video? ( I do like to see them run ;D )

What you building next? I'm going for a little steam engine... Haven't decided which one yet though : (damn work getting in the way!   )


Ralph.


----------



## bretk (May 29, 2008)

Phil,

 That is a very classy finger engine ! :bow: I like the symmetry and adding the modern touch with bearings as well as all that rotoating mass must give a very nice feel to it.

Well Done Sir !

-Bret


----------



## Brass_Machine (May 29, 2008)

Phil,

Nice job! :bow:

Eric


----------



## cfellows (May 29, 2008)

Phil,

I see yours is similar to one I built a number of years ago. Want place a bet on how long it takes someone to get their finger under treadle while it's running full tilt?

I keep mine on my desk where people can't resist fiddling with it. Every now and again, someone will jerk their finger away because it slipped off the treadle and wound up underneath it. Demonstrates the principles of inertia very well!






Very nice work, by the way. First class workmanship. I'm envious!

Chuck


----------



## CrewCab (May 29, 2008)

Phil,
That's really nice work ........... well done and thanks for taking the time to post the pictures ...... ;D .......... gives me something to aim at 

atb

Dave


----------

